# Have you seen this hinge?



## barclaywsu (Apr 11, 2015)

One of the hinges in the door of our bathroom vanity just failed and we need a replacement. The cabinet was already installed when we bought the house, so I don't know where it was purchased. It's a concealed frameless 165 degree opening hinge, stamped with part number 165A48, and I can't find it anywhere! Any suggestions on where we could find one?

It appears to be this hinge: http://www.nipomebeli.com/en/targovia_materiali/86/89/165A48.html but they don't ship to the US. 

It's very similar to this hinge from Hickory Hardware (165A45) but the fastener holes are in a different place: http://www.hickoryhardware.com/p5120-14


----------



## joecaption (Apr 11, 2015)

Why post on at least three different DIY sites?
Question has been ansewered several times.


----------



## barclaywsu (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi Joe, 

Thanks for noticing. I posted on 3 sites hoping to improve my chances of finding what I was looking for. I've gotten several responses but haven't yet found my hinge!  Would still appreciate if anyone has suggestions.


----------



## havasu (Apr 11, 2015)

Looks like a typical european hinge, commonly found at all hardware stores.


----------



## beachguy005 (Apr 11, 2015)

I wouldn't even be concerned that the holes are different.  Just fill the old holes by snapping off a toothpick that you dipped in wood glue and pushed into the old holes.  Mount the new hinge and screw it in.  They're small screws and go in very easily.


----------



## chrisn (Apr 12, 2015)

joecaption said:


> Why post on at least three different DIY sites?
> Question has been ansewered several times.



Why are you so grumpy The guy was just covering all the bases, most would do the same thing


----------



## frodo (Apr 12, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=12&v=ZxOBInMi3l0


----------



## wickethewok (Jun 26, 2017)

For anyone looking to replace this part in the future, I suggest the Salice C2AFA99 hinge with B2V3H 0mm mounting plate. It took me a long time to find the right replacement for my own use, but I believe it should match the boring pattern OP needed.


----------

